# New baby Marmosets!



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Tia, my female Common Marmoset, had twins early evening Monday 19th. The babies are clinging to mum well, & are moving around on her well. I did try to sneak a piccy but it wasn't happening, & I didnt want to disturb Tia & Darwin more than absolutely necessary. 
:flrt:


----------



## Stuart b (Mar 23, 2008)

*Marmies*

Congratulations on the new arrivals :2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats on the new babies :2thumb::no1: look forward to seeing photos :flrt:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Colin 

Congrats on the new arrivals :2thumb:

Best Wishes

Neil & Debra


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

yaaayyyy congrats col bet your well chuffed:flrt::no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Some photos I managed to snap today with my camera phone.



















You might just be able to make out a baby on Darwin's shoulder









Proud dad with baby at his shoulder


----------



## pixie dust (Jul 24, 2009)

Aww congratulations, they are all gorgeous cant wait to see more photos as the babies get bigger


----------



## reptara (Feb 18, 2010)

Congratulations 
They are so cute 
Well done


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

reptara said:


> Congratulations
> They are so cute
> Well done



I soooooooooo want them! they are adorable and so are mom n dad!! :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

As soon as i ve moved house, and baby is born i think pennies are going to have to be saved!!


----------



## marmosetmagic (Mar 16, 2010)

fantastic hope i have the same luck in time with mine


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

A bit of a dramatic day today. This morning Clark woke to find one of the baby Marmosets clinging onto the aviary wire at the back of the aviary. Darwin & Tia were up on a branch, slightly agitated. It looked like the baby had it's head stuck through the mesh. I squeezed to the back of the aviary on the outside, & when I got near the baby, Darwin attacked me through the mesh, scratching my face. The baby's head was through the wire, but was not stuck & I pushed it's head back through with ease. As I was doing this, I noticed a red stump. It was the baby's tail, it had been bitten off & was left with a clean dry stump. Darwin, with the other baby on his side, went to the baby but did not retrieve it. I went into the aviary, dodging Darwin's lunges. I picked up the baby & put it on a shelf. Darwin again went straight to it, but just poked at it a bit, & then it fell to the floor, thankfully cushioned by the shredded cardboard I use as a substrate. I waited, & once again Darwin went to the baby, but did not scoop it up, he just investigated & then climbed to the top branches. I was conscious of trying not to stress Darwin, Tia, the baby on Darwin, & the abandoned baby, so I made the decision to remove the baby. 

I examined the stump that remained of it's tail. The stump was very clean & neat, with no weeping or bleeding. I put a little antiseptic cream on it. Then off to the supermarket we go for baby formula & other bits for the job at hand (2 hourly feeds day & night). Now, after the first days care, it is stronger, more mobile & is taking a good amount of formula. I am now on the night shift & don't expect to get much sleep. 

The baby remaining with it's parents is doing fine.


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> A bit of a dramatic day today. This morning Clark woke to find one of the baby Marmosets clinging onto the aviary wire at the back of the aviary. Darwin & Tia were up on a branch, slightly agitated. It looked like the baby had it's head stuck through the mesh. I squeezed to the back of the aviary on the outside, & when I got near the baby, Darwin attacked me through the mesh, scratching my face. The baby's head was through the wire, but was not stuck & I pushed it's head back through with ease. As I was doing this, I noticed a red stump. It was the baby's tail, it had been bitten off & was left with a clean dry stump. Darwin, with the other baby on his side, went to the baby but did not retrieve it. I went into the aviary, dodging Darwin's lunges. I picked up the baby & put it on a shelf. Darwin again went straight to it, but just poked at it a bit, & then it fell to the floor, thankfully cushioned by the shredded cardboard I use as a substrate. I waited, & once again Darwin went to the baby, but did not scoop it up, he just investigated & then climbed to the top branches. I was conscious of trying not to stress Darwin, Tia, the baby on Darwin, & the abandoned baby, so I made the decision to remove the baby.
> 
> I examined the stump that remained of it's tail. The stump was very clean & neat, with no weeping or bleeding. I put a little antiseptic cream on it. Then off to the supermarket we go for baby formula & other bits for the job at hand (2 hourly feeds day & night). Now, after the first days care, it is stronger, more mobile & is taking a good amount of formula. I am now on the night shift & don't expect to get much sleep.
> 
> The baby remaining with it's parents is doing fine.


Aww poor little one! is this a common thing?


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Awww poor wee man, fingers crossed he'll be okay - sounds like you've done the right thing xx


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Aw! Zoo-Man, you really have a lot of hard work ahead of you, but well done for making that decision as Darwin wasn't doing his paternal duty with the poor lil abandoned baby.
Do you think the tail was mutilated by Darwin or Tia? If so, why would they do it? Poor ickle babe.
My thoughts are with you and stumpy! Love and cuddles to the tiny ape imposter! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Well the abandoned baby is still with us & is doing ok. It is strong for such a tiny creature, with a vice-like grip. Here are a couple of pics of him/her.

This is it's daddy substitute (apart from me), an orang-utan teddy that it spends its time clinging to.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

kimmie86 said:


> Aww poor little one! is this a common thing?


Abandonment can be fairly common-ish amongst captive primates. Though Darwin & Tia have had 4 previous births & have been good parents.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Stacey010884 said:


> Aw! Zoo-Man, you really have a lot of hard work ahead of you, but well done for making that decision as Darwin wasn't doing his paternal duty with the poor lil abandoned baby.
> Do you think the tail was mutilated by Darwin or Tia? If so, why would they do it? Poor ickle babe.
> My thoughts are with you and stumpy! Love and cuddles to the tiny ape imposter! :flrt:


I can only guess that whichever parent bit off the tail did so because the baby clinging to the aviary wire with it's head through the mesh, & maybe if they tried pulling it back to them & it was stuck, they became stressed & agitated & bit. Only a guess.


----------



## rfukburmese (Apr 19, 2010)

bless thats so cute.. will you be selling the babies when ready if so how much cheers


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

rfukburmese said:


> bless thats so cute.. will you be selling the babies when ready if so how much cheers


I already have a buyer lined up, but now this has happened with the abandoned baby, Im not sure what is going to happen.


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

That's a terrible shame for the baby but s/he looks rather content in your hand and it's still here so you're clearly doing something right!

I say keep the youngster. You're probably already attached and providing all goes well with the little one you'll be so sad to rehome him/her and I imagine it might be harder for the baby now viewing a human as mum and dad. (<- any excuse to keep the baby. haha.)


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Unfortunately, the stump-tailed baby passed away this morning. When I fed it at 6 am, its breathing sounded a bit wet, & a bit of milk popped out of its nostrils. I cleaned it up, but it only took a bit of food. When I woke to feed it at 8, it was listless & not interested in the food. At 9, it had died. Im gutted, as I was feeling quite positive as it seemed strong & was taking milk ok. But as it was so young & delicate, I should've known not to start getting my hopes up. RIP baby x

The baby still with Darwin & Tia is doing well however.


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Aw! I'm sorry Zoo-Man. That's the problem with breeding, animals are so delicate when so young, anything can happen and it happens too fast, you barely have time to act on it.
You gave the baby the best chance you could so you didn't fail the youngster. You did well.

Rest in peace tiny lil marmy xxx


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Stacey010884 said:


> Aw! I'm sorry Zoo-Man. That's the problem with breeding, animals are so delicate when so young, anything can happen and it happens too fast, you barely have time to act on it.
> You gave the baby the best chance you could so you didn't fail the youngster. You did well.
> 
> Rest in peace tiny lil marmy xxx


Thanks Stacey


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

RIP baby. so sorry to hear this sad news Colin. Take care, love to you both
Sallie x


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

My other half said no


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

really sorry to hear that colin such a shame  i wish you all the best with the other little one though.
stu


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

awww thats a very sad story...perhaps the little babe had something wrong with it from birth,hence why the mum and day abandond it..this is a sad fact of life and happends alot with sick or poorly or abnormal animls...somehow the parent can sence there is a problem no matter how deep it is ,....i recently had some siamese kittens booked so i could breed them with my stud boy later in life and the litter was of 3....the mum abandond two of the kittens after 3 weeks....there seemed nothing wrong at first..the breeder took them to the vet and after tests he found they were both very ill with chronic anemia and the died with a few days....animlas are very clever really so its nothing you did wrong...r.i.p little baby. such a shame...how the other one is ok.. x


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

awwwww colin so sorry to hear this you tried your best theres not much else you could of done you did a great job trying so dont blame yourself xxx, Rip litle one xxx, hugs to you both take care Nicola.xxxx


----------



## Niamh90 (Apr 24, 2010)

hey they r lovely...how much did they cost you? im interested in buying one and the pet shop is looking 1200.....is that about right? and also are they a full time job, il do more research before i really consider one anyway just interested!


----------



## Niamh90 (Apr 24, 2010)

just read the post there aftr i posted the last one, sorry to hear  so sad!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Niamh90 said:


> hey they r lovely...how much did they cost you? im interested in buying one and the pet shop is looking 1200.....is that about right? and also are they a full time job, il do more research before i really consider one anyway just interested!


I got my pair for £1000, from a collection I used to work at. 

Firstly, you should never have only one marmoset (or any primate) as they are highly social & being kept alone causes them stress & loneliness. I sell my babies for £800 each or £1500 a pair.


----------

